

Best Young Entrepreneurs 2009  - brianchesky
http://images.businessweek.com/ss/09/04/0421_best_young_entrepreneurs/index.htm

======
npost
Way to go Kabir Shahani of Appature Inc. Founded w/ $4,000 in cash. Amazing
what can be done with little to no cash!

------
ggruschow
Why the focus on _young_?

~~~
pj
People want multiple categories, so there can be more winners and we can
encourage those who are showing progress to keep going and inspire others in
their demographic.

------
tialys
Better Link:
[http://www.businessweek.com/print/technology/content/apr2009...](http://www.businessweek.com/print/technology/content/apr2009/tc20090420_041890.htm)

------
paraschopra
Congrats for Foodzie (YC-backed) guys!

I also liked Aster Data Systems and SkyDrive.

~~~
picasso81
Foodzie is Techstars. Foodoro is YC'09.

~~~
paraschopra
Oops! Sorry. I wonder how many other people get confused by this.

